# 12 volt vs 18 volt cordlessdrill/driver.. What to get?



## hnd83 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm in the market for a cordless driver/drill. I'll be finishing my basement this summer and was wondering which will have the power to do the necessary work. I have a corded driver/drill that I have been accustomed to working. However, those were small jobs that did not require much mobility. In your opinion, is the 12v sufficient for what I'm doing? I like how it is much smaller than the 18v and cost a bit less as well. 
I tried searching the forum for a similar topic but did not find anything that discusses this. Please don't be mad.


----------



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

Worked in a commercial cabinet shop for years, making large items like bank teller lines and other high end items. Used a 12 volt Dewalt and it was always powerful enough for a LOT of driving, hole cutting, installation, etc. Never let me down. 12 should do just fine.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

If you're a weekend warrior, then a 12v model should work fine for you. I own a full range of Bosch ones, but then I make my living with my tools.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in the 18v camp. I've got a set of Dewalts from Costco and the original batteries are still going strong 4 years later. I bought several extra batteries and chargers to keep around the house. I find for using the angle grinder for extended periods, I run through batteries pretty quickly. But for everything else - :thumbsup:

BTW - my Dad picked the 12v set because: "I'm old and like having an excuse to stop working."


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

when an 18 volt battery weighed a couple pounds, I would try to make an argument for a 12 volt. Now that the 18V batteries (Li-ion) weight nearly nothing, I cannot see why one would bother with anything less. That was the last real disadvantage to the 18 V tools and no real advantages to a 12 V other than that.


----------



## hnd83 (Apr 13, 2011)

\Thank you for all the replies. After reading them, I've decided and purchased the makita 18v li-ion 2 piece combo kit as shown in the link:

http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=24067

Used it one day so far and I gotta say, pure power! The impact driver is amazing! I drilled 4 - 1/2" holes through a 4x4 and each time it went through it like butter! The battery charged fully very quick and last pretty long so far. Does anyone here have the same kit? How are they over the years?


----------

